# Does this name work for him?



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

I thought of naming my little cinnamon Elf. Not because Christmas is coming, I just thought it was cute. But does it sound good or is it corny or stupid? The female names I thought was Hazel. But I consider Elf to be unisex, maybe? I'm having a hard time naming this one. One person insisted a male, the other person insisted a female. The latter is usually correct. Here's some pics:


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Another name I considered was Fizzgig, a cute character I loved from the movie The Dark Crystal


----------



## Neeve & Sid (Sep 24, 2013)

I ADORE Elf. I'd never of thought of it myself. As soon as I seen this thread I had to take a look, Elf sounds so cute, and festive! And also sounds like it has a lot of character about it? Your baby is beautiful by the way!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

You know, Elf doesn't work for me. I like Fizzgig better


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

I think Elf is an adorable name! He looks cheeky, and elves are portrayed as goofy in most literature and films


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

why can't I name this bird? I've had him for weeks!


----------



## MuffinsMommy (Nov 29, 2013)

If you like "Elf," than go with it. I think it's a cute name. I know some people don't care for the name, "Muffin," that I chose for my tiel, but I like it, so who cares what others think.

"Elf" is adorable by the way!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

How cute is she?!!  if you are really set on a name that begins with E, how about Elsie or Eli?


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I think "Elf" is a very fitting and adorable name! ^^


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

I like "Elf", it's kind of unique as a birds name and it sounds cute


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

MuffinsMommy said:


> If you like "Elf," than go with it. I think it's a cute name. I know some people don't care for the name, "Muffin," that I chose for my tiel, but I like it, so who cares what others think.
> 
> "Elf" is adorable by the way!


Nothing wrong with Muffin. It was my little rabbit's name when I was a kid  And to think I was being original. LOL!


----------



## Zzzonked (Jul 13, 2013)

I looked at him and thought "Cheek" for some reason


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Geraldine. Look at that face! That's the face of a Geraldine. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I really like Elf, It's different. I always thought Car Alarm, Newbie and Swinger were weird for names but once your mind gets set on a name it's hard to change


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

Elf is a cute name for a cute bird. She looks like a girl (I just have a way of looking at animals and sensing if they're male or female LOL)


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

still don't know if this is a boy or a girl....


----------

